# My (slowly) advancing yard



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

First, thanks to all who helped me with my previous questions.

I completed the frame, all looks good.


The existing part of the layout though bows slightly in the middle; the new frame is now about 1/4" higher in parts. I had planned to put gatorboard on the surface; this will now make it too high.

Since it is a yard, should I be too worried about noise if I lay the track directly on the plywood? I was also thinking about placing drawer lining or thin cardboard on top of the plywood. Would this make a difference?

Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you're concerned about noise, foam or cork roadbed would be your best option for sound deadening. Cardboard is unlikely to help, and it wouldn't stand up to scenery glues in any case. If by drawer lining, you mean that expanded rubber mesh stuff, that might work.

Thing is, I have two observations: first, I'd get in there and deal with that bowed surface. Add some support underneath; if it's wood, make sure the grain is perpendicular to what's already there1. Secondly, though, it doesn't really matter if there is a slight height difference between the two. If the sound deadening is more important, then by all means add the roadbed. Scenery will camouflage the different heights.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> If you're concerned about noise, foam or cork roadbed would be your best option for sound deadening. Cardboard is unlikely to help, and it wouldn't stand up to scenery glues in any case. If by drawer lining, you mean that expanded rubber mesh stuff, that might work.
> 
> Thing is, I have two observations: first, I'd get in there and deal with that bowed surface. Add some support underneath; if it's wood, make sure the grain is perpendicular to what's already there1. Secondly, though, it doesn't really matter if there is a slight height difference between the two. If the sound deadening is more important, then by all means add the roadbed. Scenery will camouflage the different heights.


Thanks CT. I agree about finding and addressing the root cause, though the support is pretty solid. I suspect the bowing was there was we constructed the frame my layout sits on and I never noticed it. The bow is at its largest (about 1/4 inch) right smack in the middle of my duck-under; I may try some sort of horizontal support.

The sound won't be a dealbreaker I think. I'll run a few trains when complete to see if it is something I can live with. The problem with the different heights is that the main track (existing portion) connects with the Arrival / Departure track (new addition) and the two tracks are only 2-3 inches apart; my trains will have to climb 1/4" in only 2-3 inches.

Mike


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you make it a gradual transition instead of an abrupt jump, 1/4" in 2-3" shouldn't cause a problem.


----------

